# husband in iraq lost trust.. how do i regain it...



## Farmer07 (Jun 21, 2008)

my husband recently left for iraq.... before he left, and early into our marriage(we have only been married sice September) he found out tha i was hiding something from him... it isnt anythign crazy, just a facebook... but i did hide it from him, because i knew he would be upset abu tit.... well he found out about it... and he hasnt gotten over it yet, and our marriage has been really shaky since then,.., well it was getting better for a whi;e, until i lied about something else, and lost what little trust tha i had gained back.....

well when he left ofr iraq, there was one thing that he told me NOT TO DO.... and i did it, and i dint tell him about it, and he found out through the grapevine.... now he is completely upset with me, and wants to divorce me.... 

i am trying to convince him taht i am not lying tohim anymore.. and i really am not.. i dont know how to get him to trust just the slightest bit, so at least i can have that chance to regain the trust back... how do i tell him, and him believe what i say... 

because honestly i havent lied to him, since he found out what i did.. and when he did find out, i completely stopped doign the thing he specifically told me not too..... but i know that i lost any trust he might have had for me, but i would like to gain some if not all back... i dont know how i can do that... i feel like i am trying and trying to get him to trust me, but he just doesnt want to.... he says it is because i dont cae, or i dont love him..l which is not true at all... i do love him, and i do care about him more than anythign in the world, and he also says taht i dont show him affection, or that i love him.... how do i do these things... how can i show him that i do love him, and care about him, and that i do want him to try and trust me...

I NEED SOME ADVICE!!!!!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Farmer07 said:


> until i lied about something else, and lost what little trust tha i had gained back.....


What did you lie about?



> well when he left ofr iraq, there was one thing that he told me NOT TO DO.... and i did it, and i dint tell him about it, and he found out through the grapevine.... now he is completely upset with me, and wants to divorce me....


What did you do?

Those two vague answers need to be answered before any real advice can be given.

The only thing I can speculate is that you cheated on him and slept with someone else. That might be entirely out of place, such the need for you to explain a bit more.

draconis


----------

